# Neve - Dezembro de 2007 (Nogueira)



## Dan (20 Dez 2007 às 17:36)

Algumas fotos tiradas esta tarde a uma altitude de 1100 / 1200m.






Uns 20 cm, em alguns locais um pouco mais.










Uma raposa.





Uma marta aos saltos, provavelmente 










Dentro do bosque.















Um bosque de carvalhos.


----------



## Minho (20 Dez 2007 às 17:54)

Bravo Dan  Assim, sim! 

A primeira *Grande Foto-Reportagem* de neve deste Inverno Começamos a ter neve mais à séria...


----------



## Mago (20 Dez 2007 às 17:58)

Granda Nevão !

Boa Foto-reportagem


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Dez 2007 às 18:12)

Grandes fotos !


----------



## Minho (20 Dez 2007 às 18:17)

Já agora, que temperatura estava?


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (20 Dez 2007 às 18:21)

uaaauu... muito fixe 

quem me dera....


----------



## Gilmet (20 Dez 2007 às 18:29)

EXCELENTES FOTOS!!!!!
Que inveja!!


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Dez 2007 às 18:33)

Hehe excelentes fotos mas quando chegar Janeiro essas já não valem


----------



## Dan (20 Dez 2007 às 18:58)

Minho disse:


> Já agora, que temperatura estava?



Talvez uns 2ºC. Aqui na cidade andava pelos 5ºC. Estava nevoeiro, chovia e também caiam alguns flocos já muito derretidos.


----------



## jPdF (20 Dez 2007 às 20:16)

Belas fotos...obrigadinho por compartilhares com todos!!
Será que antes de 31 ainda teremos algo do género??


----------



## Brigantia (20 Dez 2007 às 20:31)

Boas fotos DanA mim também era o que apetecia fazer, rumar ao topo de Montesinho ou da Serra e Nogueira, mas o trabalho não permite...
Se hoje tinha 20cm , provavelmente na noite de Terça chegou aos 30cm...!


----------



## Fil (20 Dez 2007 às 22:26)

Grande fotos Dan, eu sabia que mais tarde ou mais cedo acabavas por lá ir!  Também cheguei a ir lá ontem, mas não me atrevi a estacionar o carro com medo de não o conseguir tirar, mas ainda tirei umas fotos de dentro do carro.































Como se pode ver pelas fotos, a vegetação estava completamente despida de neve, o que é uma pena.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Dez 2007 às 22:58)

Quiça sábado ainda veja algo no Marão/Alvão! A norte a cordilheira cantabrica deve estar deslumbrante!!!


----------



## Dan (21 Dez 2007 às 09:43)

Fil disse:


> Grande fotos Dan, eu sabia que mais tarde ou mais cedo acabavas por lá ir!  Também cheguei a ir lá ontem, mas não me atrevi a estacionar o carro com medo de não o conseguir tirar, mas ainda tirei umas fotos de dentro do carro.



Boas fotos 

As bermas ainda tinham muita neve. Eu também andei e um lado para o outro nessa estrada até encontrar um local ode pudesse deixar o carro. Depois caminhei uns 4km.


----------



## vitamos (21 Dez 2007 às 11:28)

Absolutamente deslumbrante. Parece quase um cenário de país nórdico!


----------



## MSantos (28 Dez 2007 às 13:04)

Defacto as fotos estão espetaculares é pena não ter maquina:, senão tambem tinha tinha fotos da neve...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Dez 2007 às 23:21)

Parabéns, boas fotos. Ainda esta semana estive na Serra da Estrela (coloquei tópico) e a neve que existe também é desses dias, à cota 1300/1500. Na minha opinião, com neve não há serras como as do Norte...A nossa Estrela, faz-me lembrar a Nevada....deles, para o Turismo de massas. Assim seja, para que não se estrague aquilo que ainda vai havendo de realmente bom.


----------



## Santos (30 Dez 2007 às 09:55)

Excelentes fotos 5*****


----------

